# Barley soup



## marissa82 (Apr 20, 2006)

one of my aunts makes the most delicious soups and i can't seem to get my hands on the recipe. 

she told me some of the ingredients but i know she won't give me the whole recipe

i've never made soup, so i'm not very familiar in the subject, so i was hopin my fellow 'discusscookin' members can help me out.

its not a purified soup as there are chunks of carrot, corn and some other greens. there is also i believe barley.

it's really creamy and i asked her if she adds cream and she said no but adds milk (low fat). 

does anyone make soup similar to what i described?

i'd greatly appreciate it if ppl would send in their soup recipes similar to this or anything else

soup is one of my fav dishes and i don't know many good recipes

thanks in advance


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 20, 2006)

marissa:

I have a beef mushroom barley soup recipe but it has no dairy in it.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 21, 2006)

I used to be someone who would not share a recipe but I got over it, not to share makes no sense.What benefit does any body have by not sharing?Can you give any more info on the ingredients and how it tasted?


----------

